# Sat radio install



## ken33 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sat radio install 08 Rabbit*

I'm big into music and really wanted to have my Sirius integrated w/ my newly added Navi/Headunit . I did a lot of research on the vortex and w/ some help I was able to track down someone to make me the custom wiring harness I would need to complete this task. The tuner I found on Ebay.








The install takes a steady hand. Its not close to being plug n play, two wires have to be 'tapped' 
















Ran the wiring harness to the passenger seat where it will be connected








What a Mess! 








Removed Passenger seat 
















I wasn’t sure up until the end if it was going to work. What a relief when this came up on the display









_Modified by ken33 at 11:58 PM 11-4-2008_


_Modified by ken33 at 12:00 AM 11-5-2008_


----------

